# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  peggy & jonny allan!

## ruth16

I heard today that Peggy wants Jonny Allan when she returns to the square!  Do you think they'd make a good couple?

----------


## Meh

Wrong forum

Moving ...

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I think it's more Barbara has said they'd make a god couple I do agree they'd be good toghther. Peggy would make a good moll however the Tina and Johnny thing could prevent this because he obviously feels quite deeply about her.

----------


## emseyd

It would be a really funny storyline watching peggy running around making a fool of herself trying to seduce jonny!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rory18

she certainly doesnt seem his type not young enough

----------


## dddMac1

i think Johnny would want to stay with Tina if peggy makes a play for him she would be making a fool of herself

----------


## xCharliex

Oh come off it, that would be such a ridiculous storyline, cant there ever be one happy couple in a soap? Fair enough id say Tina deserves better than Johnny, but Peggy and Johnny? I dont think so! lol

----------


## ruth16

Yea I do agree that johnny and peggy would be a bit far fetched but I think itd be nice to see a happy couple in eastenders for once!

----------


## Trinity

Oh god!

----------


## hazey

oh no first little mo and Alfie....so unbelieveable
    Then Peggy and Johny....... no that would be unbelieveable too.  But also think Peggy too old for him. He should stay with Tina.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

gd bout time she gets sum 1

----------


## ruth16

I think Peggy and Charlie should get together, he deserves to have some hapiness!

----------


## Lisa321

Er.. no!! That would be a bad storyline...
Peggy and Charlie should maybe get together. :-)
And i'm liking Tina and Johnny at the moment, when Ruby was bashing her. That was a great scence, really well acted. 
Louisa Lytton and Charlotte Avery rock :-)
LisaxXx

----------


## neroc

When does Peggy come back?
She should leave Johnny, Tina and Ruby alone. I'm liking this storyline, making Peggy interfeare would just ruin it. I agree Peggy should be with Charlie.

----------


## Angeldelight

oh god no!!! please no, i don't wana see that, it's just gross!! what a thought!!!and anyway why would he go for Peggy when's he's with Tina?????????????

----------


## Debs

please no!!! why would johnny even look at peggy!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Exactly Debs!!

----------

